# A Little More Progress On The Shop ...



## FOMOGO (Jun 21, 2016)

Have been doing prep for interior finish, interior walls, door openings, nailers, etc.. Put up 5/8 osb for Pro-Panel wainscoting on the first four ft of the interior walls in the machine shop, and welding/fab areas. Increased the the size of the machine shop from 10x20 to 15x20. That means the welding/fab area has shrunk by an equal amount, but if I have something over sized I can move out into the main shop area if needed. The back/neck brace hopefully comes off in three weeks and the pace should pickup some. Cheers, Mike


----------



## kvt (Jun 22, 2016)

I'm surprised they let you do this much with the brace on.    Like the looks of what you have done.   Wish I had the money and the room for something that big.


----------



## FOMOGO (Jun 22, 2016)

kvt said:


> I'm surprised they let you do this much with the brace on.    Like the looks of what you have done.   Wish I had the money and the room for something that big.



 I have a helper who does most of the heavy lifting. Probably exceeding the ten# limit they set for me, but trying not to do anything really stupid. Just hard for me to sit still for very long. I have been pretty good about keeping the brace on all day. If it makes you feel any better I probably won't have any money left when this thing is done.   Mike


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 22, 2016)

looking great Mike,
Hopefully the time will fly while you have the brace on.
get well soon!
all the best


----------



## kvt (Jun 22, 2016)

Just remember to take it easy I know what the braces feel like,   or at least mine was not very comfortable at times.   and yea the ten# limit is a pain.   Glad the shop is coming along.


----------

